# Bookster



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I ordered a Bookster jacket back in mid-August. I was told the jacket would be completed in October. It wasn't. Numerous e-mail messages ensued -- some answered, some unanswered -- and several ship dates were given and then were broken before it was finally dispatched from Bookster on December 1. I asked for an expedited shipping service, as I thought the numerous delays warranted a complimentary upgrade. I expressed my concern that it wouldn't arrive in time for Christmas. No upgrade was given. After not receiving it today and no updated tracking information available since it departed the U.K., I sent an e-mail to Michele at Bookster expressing my disappointment.

Here are excerpts from the e-mail message:



> I was hoping to have it in October, as I ordered back in mid-August. That has come and went. I was hoping to have it in late November, but that deadline came and went. And now, most of my Christmas parties are over and I still haven't received it. With Christmas fast approaching, I'll likely have to wait until early mid-January for the local tailor to complete any alterations. I understand you are a limited operation and often orders take longer than expected, but I am disappointed in the time this order took and the fact that I have yet to receive it despite being told on November 22 it was being sent by a "very fast" shipping service.
> 
> Additionally, I was disappointed that my shipping was no upgraded to a faster service. I thought that was an appropriate request considering I was told several times the jacket would be completed and sent, but it never was. In fact, I felt as if I had to repeatedly e-mail you to get my jacket completed and shipped (some of those e-mails went without responses).
> 
> I have always been impressed with Bookster's offerings and customer service, but I am most disappointed. I have in the past recommended several clients to your company, but may rethink that based on this experience -- especially when the cloth of a previous jacket is starting to pill in some places.


I find this delay in delivery very unusual, as I often send air mail packages to New Zealand and that only takes five days from Michigan. I understand it's a busy time of the year, but Bookster previously stated no upgrade was necessary in shipping because they use a "very fast" shipping service.

According to Bookster's shipping service, Parcel Force Worldwide (it appears to be a division of the Royal Mail), a package mailed "global priority" is delivered within 2-4 days, while a "global value" packages takes 5-9 days. The slowest is 28-30 days with "global economy," which I presume goes by boat. The fastest option is 1-day with "global express."

Has anyone else experienced unusual shipping delays with Bookster? I understand they cannot control the actual delivery, but it's quite disappointing when a shipper's tracking information is useless and gives no clue as to the class of delivery or the expected delivery date.

I know Bookster is a rather small operation and often gets backlogged, but I don't believe my concerns are ungrounded especially when I was told several times the jacket would be sent shortly and never was. And in some cases, Bookster never got back to me with a status update from their tailor despite a promise to do so.

I want to emphasize that I have always been impressed with Bookster, but this experience is making me rethink future purchases. A nearly 4-month delay in ordering and arrival is unacceptable, especially when there are many competitors to Bookster coming online each day.

I would be curious to know if others have had similar troubles.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Boo hoo.

I never get these kind of threads. Somebody has a problem with an on-line merchant and they bring it here. What do you want us to do about? Figure it out. It's between you and them. And it's not very in interesting to read. Wordy too.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

This is the perfect Forum! When you are one on one with a merchant you are at a disadvantage. But when you post on a Forum with over a million readers daily that gives us all a little clout!

I know the owner of Bookster reads these threads and knowing the company, a long time advertiser here, I think this will be resolved very quickly to *hockeyinsider*'s satisfaction.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Ya know P&P, you really have to work on being too warm and fuzzy. That and beating around the bush...always wanting to please  I love it! Reminds me of the insurance commercial with the Rod Serling saying , "Do good drill instructors make good therapists?"


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Andy said:


> This is the perfect Forum! When you are one on one with a merchant you are at a disadvantage. But when you post on a Forum with over a million readers daily that gives us all a little clout!
> 
> I know the owner of Bookster reads these threads and knowing the company, a long time advertiser here, I think this will be resolved very quickly to *hockeyinsider*'s satisfaction.


Sir, you crystal ball must be working well. I just received an e-mail reply from Bookster. Perhaps they checked the e-mail before heading to bed -- it must be 9 or 10 o'clock there -- or perhaps they saw my earlier post here. Nonetheless, here is part of what they wrote:



> Thank you very much for letting me know that there is a problem with your parcel. The service we use Global Priority iusually arrives in New York next day and is usually very reliable, normally $100 for a jacket parcel but we have a special arrangement with the courier company. I did let you know that our standard service is an express service and that it should indeed arrive quickly under normal circumstances. I will need to call Parcelforce tomorrow to see what has happened to the parcel. My apologies, I must stress that this is very unusual but the severe weather we experienced last week may have caused a backlog or similar.
> 
> I'm sorry again for the delay with your order and we are doing our best to give the best customer service possible, however my recently appointed customer service assistant who is excellent was rushed into hospital over the weekend after 3 weeks training, sometimes things are out of our control and we are only a small company.#
> 
> I'm sorry about the pilling of your jacket . . . I have a coat in the same cloth and it is a soft finish so I understand from years of vintage clothing experience that this type of tweed can pill, especially below the armholes. We would be happy to exchange the jacket for a firmer cloth but if you would prefer to keep it then a Bic raser softly combed over the area should remove the pilling.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Boo hoo.
> 
> I never get these kind of threads. Somebody has a problem with an on-line merchant and they bring it here. What do you want us to do about? Figure it out. It's between you and them. And it's not very in interesting to read. Wordy too.


+1. I, too, am starting to get annoyed by all these dissatisfied customer complaints. So, all I have to say is.......


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a pretty fair response; they've offered you a new jacket for free. I've had pretty good service from Bookster in the past; stuff was delayed, actually longer than your jacket was, but they've always done their best to make it right. Considering their pricing, I've naught to complain about in the end. Would order more, but currently very poor and focussing on building up a collection of dress boots/shoes. Perhaps next year.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

> This is the perfect Forum! When you are one on one with a merchant you are at a disadvantage. But when you post on a Forum with over a million readers daily that gives us all a little clout!


I don't agree with you, Andy. You're not running a bitching mill here, are you? One-on-one can work very well. It depends who the ones are. Me, I'm a one and I'm getting screwed weekly. That's life and all. I don't come crying to this forum. I think forcing a small company to scrape and explain that its customer service guy is in the hospital is a bit much. And all this reprinting of what seems should be privileged emails. Blaagh.



> Ya know P&P, you really have to work on being too warm and fuzzy. That and beating around the bush...always wanting to please I love it! Reminds me of the insurance commercial with the Rod Serling saying , "Do good drill instructors make good therapists?"


Salts, I love that commercial. It's not me tho. I'm more the guy on the couch. Or would like to be, but life's not dealt me many couches.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

ZachGranstrom said:


> +1. I, too, am starting to get annoyed by all these dissatisfied customer complaints. So, all I have to say is.......


I apologize, but some could say the same about your constant coupon posting. My intent was to let other readers know, increase the likliehood of a prompt response from Bookster and see if other readers experienced similar shipping issues.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

it's annoying if the person hasn't tried to get resolution with the merchant. however, if the merchant is unresponsive, or the response is unsatisfactory, why isn't this the place to go?
I thought one of the reasons folks liked fine menswear was specifically because of the service. Holding merchants honest is good for the industry. 
I didn't read the above as merely complaining, but perhaps level setting. It's easy to get worked up over something you think is wrong, but this forum usually does a good job of balancing the company and the client.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> I apologize, but some could say the same about your constant coupon posting. My intent was to let other readers know, increase the likliehood of a prompt response from Bookster and see if other readers experienced similar shipping issues.


You didn't need to start a thread on AAAC to get a response, you were sent a private message from Michele that you have now made public ( improper?) it was sent to you before you started the thread,not in response. I should reply in detail to set the record straight as you only tell part of the story but I'm not sure anybody else would be interested. 
In short, your package was most likely caught in the backlog when it turned sub zero here and the airports were closed etc, I think they call it an 'Act of God'. A member of our staff will pick this up first thing, chase it down and update you, that would have happened without this thread too. 
Our shipping record is exemplary, take a look at our Ebay feedback for USA shipping times,the system we use is incredible and we pass on the great deal we have to the customer pricewise. There is another really good reason for the customer that we use this particular system, but I can't tell you either here or by PM it seems as you may publish it!.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I think this is a good forum for feedback. After all, merchants get plenty of exposure, thanks to Andy's links. Add to that the hundreds of reviews left by members. Most are glowing but reports of poor service are useful, too. Jantzen springs to mind as an example; many are lured by very good prices for pretty good shirts. The pay-off is inconsistent 'service' as reported by many members. Forewarned is forearmed, I say.

Thanks, Andy, for providing this forum for such reports. I, for one, find them useful.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> I apologize, but some could say the same about your constant coupon posting. My intent was to let other readers know, increase the likliehood of a prompt response from Bookster and see if other readers experienced similar shipping issues.


Wow. Touchy, touchy..... Anyways, I was not specifically talking about your claim,( I think your disappointment was valid) but in general, the complaints many have been making threads about.

On a side note:If you want me to stop posting coupons, then just tell me. I really don't care if you pay retail price or not.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A million readers worldwide! I think it's an abuse of power to publicize a relatively minor complaint this way. This is a small English garment maker of high reputation. Delays in delivery of made to order garments are commonplace. So are delays in overseas orders. That simply doesn't justify such a screed, which will probably be headlining on AAAC for about a month.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

bookster1uk said:


> you were sent a private message from Michele that you have now made public ( improper?)


Yup. You lose integrity when you post private correspondence on a forum.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> A million readers worldwide! I think it's an abuse of power to publicize a relatively minor complaint this way. This is a small English garment maker of high reputation. Delays in delivery of made to order garments are commonplace. So are delays in overseas orders. That simply doesn't justify such a screed, which will probably be headlining on AAAC for about a month.


I think your response of "this shouldnt be terribly unexpected" is the exact purpose of these type of posts. It clears the air and helps moderate the "usual" expectations of more specialized operations. I don't think the post itself is that uncalled for.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Without opining on the particular situation in this thread, I will note that, if a man is unprepared to accept some delays, and even some mistakes, then the custom/MTM/bespoke world is bound to be a frustrating place. I have come to accept that, in that arena, things arrive when they arrive. One can argue that a customer has a right to expect better, etc., but the reality seems to be that expecting the unexpected leads to a happier outcome.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

My thinking here is, if one is not getting satisfaction from an online vendor on a one to one basis, given the runaround, broken promises, etc. Take it public. It puts pressure on the vendor to get it sorted out to the customer's satisfaction. Even better if that vendor has a high profile on the forums.

Why should there be delays with things like MTM and bespoke? It sounds like that vendor might be disorganised and cant deliver on promises.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

[QUOTE=MikeDT;1172163 Why should there be delays with things like MTM and bespoke? 

It's the human element.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> I apologize, but some could say the same about your constant coupon posting. *My intent* was to let other readers know, increase the likliehood of a prompt response from Bookster and see if other readers experienced similar shipping issues.


And the road that was paved with that nifty intention leads straight back to you grabbing at straws so fast you could build your own manger. And what does Zach's public service coupon thread possibly have to do with your gripe grandé about Bookster's delivery?

I hope you or anyone reading this goes back and grabs at the continuity of all this, how you publicly waved a private email saying Look everybody, my public bitching worked, just before Bookster themselves responded with both barrels. Good for them. This has been an exercise in lack of decorum, by you. I hope all this will give others second thoughts before they attempt to besmirch a reputable merchant with a few keystrokes. But it probably won't, judging from the few here who actually think that what you've done is a swell idea.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> And the road that was paved with that nifty intention leads straight back to you grabbing at straws so fast you could build your own manger. And what does Zach's public service coupon thread possibly have to do with your gripe grandé about Bookster's delivery?
> 
> I hope you or anyone reading this goes back and grabs at the continuity of all this, how you publicly waved a private email saying Look everybody, my public bitching worked, just before Bookster themselves responded with both barrels. Good for them. This has been an exercise in lack of decorum, by you. I hope all this will give others second thoughts before they attempt to besmirch a reputable merchant with a few keystrokes. But it probably won't, judging from the few here who actually think that what you've done is a swell idea.


That's absurd, sir. I was attempting to solicit feedback from readers to see if they had experienced similar troubles as well as hopefully hear from Bookster. As I indicated, I had sent e-mails that had went without responses.

I didn't post private e-mail exchanges in their entirety nor did I disclose names of who I corresponded with. And what about companies that don't response to private letters or e-mail messages, such as Pakeman Catto & Carter? Would it not be proper, as I have done previously, to alert fellow readers about this poor level of customer service.

As I said earlier, I have always thought positively of Bookster. I appreciate their usually quick responses, but clearly there have been some issues with my order. One can not always claim it's this delay or that delay. A delay is a delay and an excuse -- real, exaggerated or invented -- doesn't make up for it.

As Andy said, this is perfectly acceptable use of the forum and it improves customer service.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> And the road that was paved with that nifty intention leads straight back to you grabbing at straws so fast you could build your own manger. *And what does Zach's public service coupon thread possibly have to do with your gripe grandé about Bookster's delivery?
> *
> I hope you or anyone reading this goes back and grabs at the continuity of all this, how you publicly waved a private email saying Look everybody, my public bitching worked, just before Bookster themselves responded with both barrels. Good for them. This has been an exercise in lack of decorum, by you. I hope all this will give others second thoughts before they attempt to besmirch a reputable merchant with a few keystrokes. But it probably won't, judging from the few here who actually think that what you've done is a swell idea.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

bookster1uk said:


> You didn't need to start a thread on AAAC to get a response, you were sent a private message from Michele that you have now made public ( improper?) it was sent to you before you started the thread,not in response. I should reply in detail to set the record straight as you only tell part of the story but I'm not sure anybody else would be interested.
> In short, your package was most likely caught in the backlog when it turned sub zero here and the airports were closed etc, I think they call it an 'Act of God'. A member of our staff will pick this up first thing, chase it down and update you, that would have happened without this thread too.
> Our shipping record is exemplary, take a look at our Ebay feedback for USA shipping times,the system we use is incredible and we pass on the great deal we have to the customer pricewise. There is another really good reason for the customer that we use this particular system, but I can't tell you either here or by PM it seems as you may publish it!.


I have never doubted your customer service or quality in the past. As my original post on here, as well as the e-mail message to Bookster, indicated, the tracking information provided by your shipping agent is incomplete at best and inaccurate at worst. If there are contractual terms between Bookster and Parcel Force, they were broken and I would be rather disapointed that something was not delivered in compliance with the published timetable. I understand weather may be an issue, but again the tracking information -- at least what's provided -- doesn't indicate there is an issue. I have received multiple packages in the last two years from UPS and FedEx without issue despite horrendous weather conditions, including today when UPS delivered a package following an all-day and overnight blizzard that resulted in more than 12 inches of new snow.

I would also respectfully disagree that anything about my post was improper. In fact, I took care to avoid the publishing of private details.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Removed.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> Why should there be delays with things like MTM and bespoke? It sounds like that vendor might be disorganised and cant deliver on promises.


The only thing I can say for certain is that such delays are common. I have had no dealings with Bookster, but have dealt with a number of other MTM and bespoke merchants; again, delays seem common to the type.

I suspect it is because we are a bit spoiled dealing with the efficiency of large organizations that have spent lots of time and money on systems management and other things to make sure that their operations run the same way every time. Smaller organizations, particularly those with craftsmen rather than sophisticated businessmen at their heart, are frequently just not as good at all the non-craft things.

Also involved, I suspect, are the cultural assumptions handed down through generations in some of these businesses. The bespoke world was historically the province of the "gentleman," meaning a man of means and of familial wealth. He is assumed to already possess, at any point in time, a fairly complete wardrobe and therefore to be in no great rush to obtain what is ultimately a luxury. Many of the most famous Savile Row houses are renowned for having long wait times at the outset, and then for missing deadlines beyond the generous ones given.

In a similar vein, particularly when it comes to bespoke tailoring, a certain amount of argument with one's tailor seems to be unavoidable. If you just accept that as part of the process - indeed, part of the fun - then the overall experience is more enjoyable.

Anyway, that's been my limited experience. Perseverance and patience are the best route to a first-rate result. The customer has to have a bit of backbone, but also some flexibility.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Lance, I suspect your statement, while most likely correct, was what the merchant was hinting at and was eager not to disclose. Consider whether you would better serve the parties by deleting or altering your post. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> That's absurd, sir. I was attempting to solicit feedback from readers to see if they had experienced similar troubles as well as hopefully hear from Bookster.


I'm wearing my skeptic's hat now. The fur one because it's cold up here. I don't believe you. None of it. And you did disclose here the name of the individual with whom you corresponded. And you threatened to bad mouth them to potential customers. And you shoved in the unrelated thing about the pilling. And you wanted special shipping gratis. And they offered you a free coat (for Christ's sake). But you kept it up and you came here even though Bookster now reveals they had sent their conciliatory email _before_ you began this thread. But you still came here with the single intent I feel to defame. You were angry. You have flailed in cyberspace and when anyone now Googles Bookster your little thing will come up.

Now I will take the skeptic hat off and take you at your word: you_ were _interested if others had similar experiences with Bookster. So how many of the 20+ responses here have shared in thisl?

(Waiting.)


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> I'm wearing my skeptic's hat now. The fur one because it's cold up here. I don't believe you. None of it. And you did disclose here the name of the individual with whom you corresponded. And you threatened to bad mouth them to potential customers. And you shoved in the unrelated thing about the pilling. And you wanted special shipping gratis. And they offered you a free coat (for Christ's sake). But you kept it up and you came here even though Bookster now reveals they had sent their conciliatory email _before_ you began this thread. But you still came here with the single intent I feel to defame. You were angry. You have flailed in cyberspace and when anyone now Googles Bookster your little thing will come up.
> 
> Now I will take the skeptic hat off and take you at your word: you_ were _interested if others had similar experiences with Bookster. So how many of the 20+ responses here have shared in thisl?
> 
> (Waiting.)


Those are very strong accusations. I could respond with a cease and desist letter for you claiming I defamed this (that's an actionable statement), but I won't because you aren't worth the time or money. I would be happy to turnover my e-mails to the moderator to prove your accusations are unfounded, baseless and incredibly irresponsible. My original post, as well as follow-ups, were polite, on-point and well intentioned.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

This was a perfectly appropriate post. Hockeyinsider shares his experience with a vendor which any one of us may use any time. In the mean time he puts pressure on the merchant to resolve the issue. Most of us here are consumers of similar ware. Hard to understand the reactions especially when it started bordering rude. This was supposed to be the adult version of the style forums, is it not?
The thread, by the way, became even more informative when others share their general MTM experiences for those of us who do not have similar experiences.


----------



## G Charles Blue (Oct 18, 2009)

May I also add that there are increased delays of packages entering the U.S. these days due to additional screenings. I recently ordered a sweater from Norfolk, England and it took about a few days shy of three weeks by Royal Air Mail - and it may have gotten a short stay in customs as well. In my experience, every clothing item I've purchased from overseas has taken several weeks to arrive, regardless of shipping type. I once had three shirts made in France that were in customs for a full two-weeks, I have no idea why.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

How's the "Despatches from a Gentleman" blog going, hockeyinsider?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Due to what I think (and hope) are growing pains, Bookster *is* a little slow and disorganized. I love 'em!...and just accept that they're a trifle optimistic on ship dates. You're still getting a very high quality fitted garment for roughly half of what you'll pay retail here


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> Those are very strong accusations. I could respond with a cease and desist letter for you claiming I defamed this (that's an actionable statement), but I won't because you aren't worth the time or money. I would be happy to turnover my e-mails to the moderator to prove your accusations are unfounded, baseless and incredibly irresponsible. My original post, as well as follow-ups, were polite, on-point and well intentioned.


Motown, get serious. I'm not Bookster; don't peddle that load to me. All comments by me are based on emails you yourself have posted here, above, and I have interpreted them as an intent to publicly malign a merchant. I come to this conclusion because you are writing here as opposed to writing in private and I want potential customers of Bookster who one day might Google them to be able to see that your comments, no matter how beautifully you believe you've phrased them, have not gone unanswered either by Bookster or others here such as myself. I believe the deposition may have to wait as you will probably be wanting to wear your new Bookster coat which, I gather, has yet to arrive.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

catside said:


> Hard to understand the reactions especially when it started bordering rude. This was supposed to be the adult version of the style forum, is it not?


No it is not. Many of us here hold dual citizenship in the forums and we do not speak ill of each other (an exception being made for the snark thread on FNB, the internet's answer to Reservoir Dogs). Rudeness is often a perception only; nobody here who lasts is rude. Just like in dress though, there is a difference in style, writing style. You may not like mine. I may not like your shirts. But we don't discuss those things. Usually.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

All I know is that I think I've figured out a couple of things. 1) the reason we have the reputation for civility in the South and 2) the reason for the degree of rudeness perceived in internet forums is the same. Down here, if guys made the kind of comments face to face I'm seeing you guys exchange, there would be giant barrels of ass-whip breaking out all over. We tend to take stuff like this very personally...as, I suspect, do most people everywhere. In order to avoid on-going trips to the emergency room we have found ways to make our points without getting too insulting with cheap shots and over small stuff. I dare say, if we were all sitting around a common bug zapper drinking large amounts of beer the dialogue would be more congenial...lest things turn very ugly, very fast.


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

G Charles Blue said:


> May I also add that there are increased delays of packages entering the U.S. these days due to additional screenings. I recently ordered a sweater from Norfolk, England and it took about a few days shy of three weeks by Royal Air Mail - and it may have gotten a short stay in customs as well. In my experience, every clothing item I've purchased from overseas has taken several weeks to arrive, regardless of shipping type. I once had three shirts made in France that were in customs for a full two-weeks, I have no idea why.


YES, and Canada too. I've had packages delayed in customs for over a month before. A pair of boots I bought to keep my feet dry in the autumn rain have finally come in time for winter snow. Great. Same thing happened with a fall raincoat I ordered from Halifax, UK.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

If a man's stated intent is to make public what is normally considered a private matter between a private business and a private citizen with the additional admission that it was done to coerce the private business...well. The medium of the internet isn't much of a good excuse for what's considered, at best, bad form if not simple rudeness.

Folks, it's just clothing, not your weekly insulin shipment or even that long awaited, limited-production, heirloom-quality figurine, complete with a genuine, numbered certificate of authenticity with gold-colored seal prominently affixed.

And Peak? If that is indeed the nets answer to Reservoir Dogs then either the question was spoken in a language sadly beyond the listener or some grandiloquent typists really want to piss off Harvey Keitel. 

--Q, back to the netless wilderness.


----------



## BespokeMex (Nov 13, 2010)

Enough already!


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

This is a fantastic thread. Quite the read.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

a pine tree said:


> This is a fantastic thread. Quite the read.


It's unfortunate that some people feel the need to jump in and insult members of this forum for asking legitimate questions. I didn't think thugs were allowed to join.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Also involved, I suspect, are the cultural assumptions handed down through generations in some of these businesses. The bespoke world was historically the province of the "gentleman," meaning a man of means and of familial wealth. He is assumed to already possess, at any point in time, a fairly complete wardrobe and therefore to be in no great rush to obtain what is ultimately a luxury. *Many of the most famous Savile Row houses are renowned for having long wait times at the outset, and then for missing deadlines beyond the generous ones given. *
> 
> In a similar vein, particularly when it comes to bespoke tailoring, a certain amount of argument with one's tailor seems to be unavoidable. If you just accept that as part of the process - indeed, part of the fun - then the overall experience is more enjoyable.
> 
> Anyway, that's been my limited experience. Perseverance and patience are the best route to a first-rate result. The customer has to have a bit of backbone, but also some flexibility.


OK I get the impression it's kind of a traditional thing to have to wait a long time for some UK tailors to actually come up with the garments.

I have to ask a question though. Does it really take almost three months for a Savile Row tailor or a niche tailor like Bookster to make a suit, jacket or coat? When many HK, Bangkok and Singapore tailors can have the garments ready within a week.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hockeyinsider said:


> It's unfortunate that some people feel the need to jump in and insult members of this forum for asking legitimate questions. I didn't think thugs were allowed to join.


Hockeyinsider: Enough with the spurious threats and the name calling. Dissenting opinions are not only allowed, they are (or should be) encouraged. We wouldn't have a very interesting conversation if we all agreed with one another! Enjoy the debate, present your counterpoints and move on with the conversation. You may recall Bookster pointed out that the PM you were quoting from in one of you subsequent postings (in this thread) was recieved by you, before you initiated the thread. You post seemed to indicate the PM was recieved as a result of this thread. Seems potentially misleading and certainly subject to debate, to me! Then again, perhaps it was simply an excercise of a degree of literary license on your part?


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Boo hoo.
> 
> I never get these kind of threads. Somebody has a problem with an on-line merchant and they bring it here. What do you want us to do about? Figure it out. It's between you and them. And it's not very in interesting to read. Wordy too.


Best. Response. Ever. To these kinds of posts. . . .

Seriously. Have you ordered many bespoke or MTM suits, coats, or trousers? Have you ever had a custom gunsmith build a precision rifle, carbine, or pistol for you before? If you had any experience, real experience, with craftsmen who do specialized work -- whether with clothes or weapons -- you would know that it often takes time to get quality products from small shops. Add in country borders and the time increases.

Unless you've tried every avenue available and you've received no satisfactory response, it is better to leave your dispute to you and business, rather than go online and whine about how you didn't get your way.

Oh, and just because some tailors in a far-off part of the planet can do the work "in a week" that doesn't mean that a specific, high-quality tailor in the UK is going to do the same. If you want it from Hong Kong, by all means, go to Hong Kong. It won't be [NAME OF BESPOKE ENGLISH TAILOR HERE]. There's a difference, beyond the time you'll have to wait. That should be obvious.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sure I need a brown bone three peice!!

Or is that wimdowpane...

When using a reputable on line international provider, I will expect some delay. 

I'm certain it will take less time than I spend contemplating my decision!!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> All I know is that I think I've figured out a couple of things. 1) the reason we have the reputation for civility in the South and 2) the reason for the degree of rudeness perceived in internet forums is the same. Down here, if guys made the kind of comments face to face I'm seeing you guys exchange, there would be giant barrels of ass-whip breaking out all over.


I believe Foghorn Leghorn is from the South. Kentucky - I say Kentucky - according to wikipedia. He certainly seems to take umbrage with a lot of things the dog gets up to.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> You may recall Bookster pointed out that the PM you were quoting from in one of you subsequent postings (in this thread) was recieved by you, before you initiated the thread. You post seemed to indicate the PM was recieved as a result of this thread. Seems potentially misleading and certainly subject to debate, to me! Then again, perhaps it was simply an excercise of a degree of literary license on your part?


That's not true. I would kindly provide the e-mails for time verification.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

El_Abogado said:


> Seriously. Have you ordered many bespoke or MTM suits, coats, or trousers? Have you ever had a custom gunsmith build a precision rifle, carbine, or pistol for you before? If you had any experience, real experience, with craftsmen who do specialized work -- whether with clothes or weapons -- you would know that it often takes time to get quality products from small shops. Add in country borders and the time increases.


I fully understand and expect delays, but stated deadlines should be met and you'll recall my original post spent considerable time expressing my frustration with the shipping service and lack of reliable tracking information.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> When many HK, Bangkok and Singapore tailors can have the garments ready within a week.


Those are generally shops that are set up with quick turn-arounds as their primary goal. Other elements are subject to a trade off.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> It's unfortunate that some people feel the need to jump in and insult members of this forum for asking legitimate questions. I didn't think thugs were allowed to join.


Hey! I am not a thug! Hooligan-yes, thug-no.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

No, Mr. I've-Been-19-For-The-Past-Three-Years, it is I who am the thug in these parts it seems. Don't crowd me.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> No, Mr. I've-Been-19-For-The-Past-Three-Years, it is I who am the thug in these parts it seems. Don't crowd me.


Ahh....So you're basically our Internet Tough Guy. That's cool.

On a side note: I'll be 20 soon enough; May 17th)


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> I fully understand and expect delays, but stated deadlines should be met and you'll recall my original post spent considerable time expressing my frustration with the shipping service and lack of reliable tracking information.


You ordered something from Bookster in mid-August and they shipped on or around December 1? And you're on the internet whining about it? Seriously? In mid-August I was in NYC at a tailor (an AAAC favorite and a member here too) to be measured for a MTM suit. I was back in NYC in November for a fitting and the suit arrived in early December. A minor issue necessitated my returning the trousers for some additional work. I didn't whine about it on the internet and I'm not now. When the trousers return, I'll post pics and my review. Bottom line: I think the world of the tailor and will be buying more suits and ties from him in the future. I'm astounded that it only took 3 1/2 to 4 months to get a suit from one of the great tailors in NYC.

I have long planned on buying a tweed jacket from Bookster and as soon as finances allow, I will. This thread has done nothing to deter me from doing business with Bookster for the first time, but along with other, recent threads, this one has made me wonder why there are so many whiners of late.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, and along with the hooligan and thug, I'm a curmudgeon. Just one of many here, I gather.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

El_Abogado said:


> Oh, and along with the hooligan and thug, I'm a curmudgeon. Just one of many here, I gather.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> No, Mr. I've-Been-19-For-The-Past-Three-Years, it is I who am the thug in these parts it seems. Don't crowd me.


Hey, Dude, if you insist on calling yourself a thug, I'll acquiesce, but I personally consider you to be our official Warm and Fuzzy Thug!!


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Old School tailors run at an aristocratic pace, which is to say, they take their time doing things, and arrogant just-in-time, always looking at the watch and the bottom line, twitter updating, package tracking, arrivistes, have just got to get used to it.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

El_Abogado said:


> ...When the trousers return, I'll post pics and my review. ....


This will be much appreciated. Thx


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

El_Abogado said:


> You ordered something from Bookster in mid-August and they shipped on or around December 1? And you're on the internet whining about it? Seriously? In mid-August I was in NYC at a tailor (an AAAC favorite and a member here too) to be measured for a MTM suit. I was back in NYC in November for a fitting and the suit arrived in early December. A minor issue necessitated my returning the trousers for some additional work. I didn't whine about it on the internet and I'm not now. When the trousers return, I'll post pics and my review. Bottom line: I think the world of the tailor and will be buying more suits and ties from him in the future. I'm astounded that it only took 3 1/2 to 4 months to get a suit from one of the great tailors in NYC.


This is an issue of setting expectations. If they had said "it'll probably be January" that sets the level. Although Bookster is presumably a much more stable institution than some, those fleeced by bespoke tailors (former AAAC members, nonetheless) in the past would probably be a bit jumpy by a lack of response after months of delays.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> Boo hoo.
> 
> I never get these kind of threads. Somebody has a problem with an on-line merchant and they bring it here. What do you want us to do about? Figure it out. It's between you and them. And it's not very in interesting to read. Wordy too.


Agree


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

MikeDT said:


> My thinking here is, if one is not getting satisfaction from an online vendor on a one to one basis, given the runaround, broken promises, etc. Take it public. .


Let's have vendors name names publicly about customers who cause problems without any reason.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I enjoy these "Let's you and him fight" threads--particularly when they wander far afield from where they start. I find it educational to know how long, roughly, it might take to receive a jacket from Bookster, should I ever order one, how closely they follow promised delivery dates, and how their customer service works. Do they stand behind their work and delivery dates? A quality holiday jacket that doesn't show up until Groundhog day might lead any one of us to choose another tailor. This is a perfect forum to discuss these type of issues.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

cdavant said:


> I enjoy these "Let's you and him fight" threads--particularly when they wander far afield from where they start. I find it educational to know how long, roughly, it might take to receive a jacket from Bookster, should I ever order one, how closely they follow promised delivery dates, and how their customer service works. Do they stand behind their work and delivery dates? A quality holiday jacket that doesn't show up until Groundhog day might lead any one of us to choose another tailor. This is a perfect forum to discuss these type of issues.


cdavant, I have three Booksters, and have found the average delivery time is about 11 weeks. They advertise a hopeful 6-8, 8-10 during certain seasons, and have explained (though not through *EVERY POSSIBLE MEDIA *) that they got more work booked up than they thought, and things run behind. No worse than most contractors, who "don't have the stuff they need right now but will be back on Thursday" yeah, right. I suspect they'll get better on delivery times.

Customer service, in the fix it if need be dept., is splendid, but Peter says you have to call Michele the "Goddess of Tweed"


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

GBR said:


> Let's have vendors name names publicly about customers who cause problems without any reason.


The vendors could indeed do that, name and shame alleged problem customers. IANAL but I think they might fall faul of the Data Protection Act 1998 (UK).

Anyway doesn't the BBC name and shame companies and organisations all the time, with it's Watchdog consumer TV programme? Where it's up to those organisations and companies to defend themselves. I believe the BBB in the USA does a similar thing as well on it's website.

Isn't there something about 'The customer is always right.' as well?

Then there is libel... discuss...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Aw, jeez, we're just talking about a tailor's delay in shipping a jacket here. It bothers me that, as Peaky said, that insufferably whiney post that started this will be enshrined on Google forever, for anyone considering a Bookster item to see. I was also bothered that a similar thread about Allen Edmonds shoes 'poor make and quality,' or whatever, stayed on page 1 of the fashion forum for a month. Starts to seem slanderous after a while.


----------



## dled (Feb 19, 2009)

One thing you may try (I haven't but am very tempted and probably will one day) is purchasing the fabric itself and finding a local (USA) tailor to cut it. I have a local fellow who sends my fabric to Individualized Clothing; their workmanship is excellent for the price and turn around is 4-5 weeks tops . Bookster does offer this because I have asked Michele myself and she said they would for certain fabrics.


----------



## dled (Feb 19, 2009)

And for what it's worth, I have 8 different Bookster orders ranging from hacking jackets to 3 piece suits and they have all taken their sweet time, much more time due to their cutting the fabric themselves, I'm sure! But I didn't purchase these for only one engagement. Hopefully they'll last as long as I want them too! I hope you work things out with them because they have been nothing less than exemplary. Good luck!


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

cdavant said:


> I enjoy these "Let's you and him fight" threads--particularly when they wander far afield from where they start. I find it educational to know how long, roughly, it might take to receive a jacket from Bookster, should I ever order one, how closely they follow promised delivery dates, and how their customer service works. Do they stand behind their work and delivery dates? A quality holiday jacket that doesn't show up until Groundhog day might lead any one of us to choose another tailor. This is a perfect forum to discuss these type of issues.


Heres how it works, you will find this info on other threads but it seems appropriate to spell it out here.

On the site it states our current approximate lead time ( it varies), currently 8-10 weeks mainly due to our tailors taking a well deserved 2 week break over xmas

We stand by our work / customers.We try our hardest to treat our customers how we would like to be treated ourselves. In literally a handful of cases of what can only be described as 'customers from hell' have we failed despite our best efforts.

Delivery Dates. If we commit to definite date such as a wedding, civil partnership etc we deliver, we would rather refuse an order than make a promise we couldn't keep. Test us, make a 'Mystery Shopper' call to us and see if we do and say anything just to get the order requested on a tight deadline.

Shipping.
As mentioned previously on this thread we use a great service, we have sent literally thousands of parcels to the US successfully, we wouldn't have stuck with it if it didn't work. That said, once we hand over the package its up to them, we have a direct line to person if there is a problem and we stay on the case until its resolved. Interestingly customers make human errors too sometimes, with their address details.
In the case of the OP's order, I'm not quite sure how UPS or Fedex could manage to fly from a closed UK airport as apparently they can in the US, but our people couldn't, deliveries to Scotland are still affected let alone the US, sadly the best info we have at the moment is that his is amongst a number (non bookster) of packages that are missing , they are looking for it, that is why the tracking info online is incomplete as yet.If they don't find it I ask you consider this.....this is the first and only shipment to the US that they will ever have lost for us. ( Divine Intervention?)

In the case of 'Special Orders' such as that for the OP that involve a large number of non standard modifications its hard to be precise but we always pass on the best information we are given by the tailor to the customer when they ask for progress reports. Once you enter this part of our business it does bear closer comparison to the timescales mentioned in relation toother master tailors, but again, we stay on the case all the time, we apply all the pressure we can, but will never send it out unless we think its perfect. We should charge a huge amount more for this service
In fact I have to say that as a result of this thread it does make us wonder if we should continue to try to be so accomodating in the first place?

Readers should note, most of our orders are placed through our site without discussion, are produced well within the lead time, often earlier , without any issues, just messages of thanks and appreciation. The number of AAAC customers we have is miniscule ( don't forget your AAAC discount!) but nevertheless extremely important to us. Most of our customers have never heard of AAAC so you won't get a fair assessment of us just from here. 
Occasionally emails aren't received ( we had a nightmare period on Hotmail along with a lot of other people) but we are only a phone call away from anywhere.We are contactable way beyond the times 'normal' companies offer, you can even reach me on horseback over the weekend usually (07733 281968)

We are VERY grateful to those who clearly see the reality of this thread from the Bookster viewpoint. Most of our customers are just glad to have a slot in our schedule, which says a lot in itself. But I want to clear something up once and for all. We aren't a bumbling laid back business, we are constantly striving to offer as 'modern' an experience as possible to get as close as we can to the high expectations people have these days. In fact in comparison to experiences we have had with online purchasing ourselves, we are rather proud of our results, but are equally disappointed if we experience difficulties with orders, we take it very badly.So much so that the entire team here (and the shipping company)have been reading this thread to see what we can be up against in cyberworld.
To finish, I have to pick up on the Far East quick order option that was mentioned and well disposed of by another clear thinker. The processing and making of even a standard order includes countless actions , coordination and processes. We do not simply fire off an email to Hong Kong or wherever and wait for it to arrive and hope its up to spec. 
Each order is scrutinised in detail , it doesn't just go into some automatic system, its not that kind of work, our garments are NOT widgets, we even check with a customer before the make if we see something that seems odd, such as a possibly 'wrong' lining colour choice etc. It then begins with a single piece of cloth, we don't have half made shells hanging on rails waiting to be cobbled into something resembling a jacket.People are involved throughout every stage, they get ill, they take holidays, they have breavements,even our most experienced tailors make mistakes that have to be corrected etc etc.
So for the likes of the OP I believe we are the wrong choice and we've both learned from that. He won't end up out of pocket come what may, but we won't be trying to make anything else for him in the future, and from what he has said he has plenty of other choices so thats OK. 
I hope he treats them with a little more respect and reason as I have concluded that this thread was a definite attempt to damage and humiliate us long term via the net despite his assurances to the contrary. And all from behind the cloak of anonymity. 
As another respondent suggested, it would please me no end to name the handful of impossible customers . It would make a good read .....but I am a gentleman.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

bookster1uk said:


> Heres how it works, you will find this info on other threads but it seems appropriate to spell it out here.
> 
> On the site it states our current approximate lead time ( it varies), currently 8-10 weeks mainly due to our tailors taking a well deserved 2 week break over xmas
> 
> ...


First off, great read. I think after reading this, it clearly shows how great your customer service is, and the lengths you take for it to be great. I clearly think you are correct when saying that it was human error,("To err is human,to forgive is divine") but I'm glad that you took the time to correct it. So then, you may have lost one customer over this, but after reading this, I think you may have gained a new one.(me)

Thanks again for the good read.

-Zach


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. I agree with Zach, an absolutely superb response; very thorough, well reasoned and thoughtful! Bookster is exactly the type of cyber-merchant that will be receiving my future business.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

phyrpowr said:


> cdavant, I have three Booksters, and have found the average delivery time is about 11 weeks. They advertise a hopeful 6-8, 8-10 during certain seasons, and have explained (though not through *EVERY POSSIBLE MEDIA *) that they got more work booked up than they thought, and things run behind. No worse than most contractors, who "don't have the stuff they need right now but will be back on Thursday" yeah, right. I suspect they'll get better on delivery times.


And that's fine, but it's about communication with customers. If the shop gets busy and behind schedule, customers should be contacted and advised of the situation.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

bookster1uk said:


> Heres how it works, you will find this info on other threads but it seems appropriate to spell it out here.
> 
> On the site it states our current approximate lead time ( it varies), currently 8-10 weeks mainly due to our tailors taking a well deserved 2 week break over xmas
> 
> ...


It is unfortunate that you and others have jumped to conclusions and seem offended by rather constructive criticism. The world is changing - technology is transforming mass communication and the way customers communicate about companies and transactions (has anyone ever read TripAdvisor?). I apologize if some took offense to my earlier comments, but I believe my posts have been in the best interest of the 40,000-plus readers of the forum and it has been reassuring to see many other readers step up and post supporting comments.

I have ordered a few things from Bookster and a search of my previous posts on this forum will note that I have consistently recommended them to other readers. As I previously said, I have always been impressed, but the latest order combined with some pilling on a year-old jacket makes me rethink some of my conclusions. Is this such a bad thing? An informed customer is always a good thing. And so is competition. If the threat of competition for Bookster from other online tailors in the U.K., far east or wherever results in a better product, then so be it.

I am just opening my e-mail inbox this morning (I was gone yesterday on business) and discovered two e-mail messages from Bookster indicating the parcel was apparently lost somehow and they are in talks with the shipping agent to resolve the matter. While it may be relieving to others that Bookster says this has never happened before, it has nonetheless happened - and it shouldn't have happened in the first place. I know nothing of a closed airport, as Bookster implies on here (that claim was never made in e-mails nor have I verified it independently), but that's no excuse for the shipping agent to lose the parcel nor is it an excuse for the failure in the tracking system. I suspect this is why the British government is privatizing Royal Mail, but I'm digressing here.

With respect to delays in the tailoring process, I fully understand this, but as I have previously said, it would be helpful to be kept abreast of the matter by the tailor - whether it's Bookster or another shop. As it seems Bookster was offended by posting excerpts from e-mail messages (even though I included no identifying or sensitive information), I won't post any additional messages. I will, however, paraphrase responses that Bookster sent in response to some of my messages to clarify what happened: 


> 10/23 from me: Sent an e-mail asking about the status of the order.
> 
> 11/5 from me: Sent an e-mail following up on an earlier e-mail that was never replied to by Bookster. I inquired about the status of the order, as it was suppose to have been finished in mid-October.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

You're back. I didn't read it. But I did read Bookster's post just prior which took thought, time and care to give birth to a baby like that. I would imagine the clothing is created the same way and if they should ever tire of it, is there a chance they might ship out over here and run the Chrysler Corporation. As for this...



Hockey said:


> And that's fine, but it's about communication with customers. If the shop gets busy and behind schedule, customers should be contacted and advised of the situation.


...I don't think you have to read between the lines to figure out that once your order is complete, the object of your ill-founded and misplaced venom really wants little more to do with you. And I think I just heard an echo in here.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I applaud Bookster for a thoroughly reasonable reply to the OP. I have bought from them in the past and no doubt will do so in the future. I know from running my own business that when some customers have a bee in their bonnet about a problem they do not always respond to reason.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> And that's fine, but it's about communication with customers. If the shop gets busy and behind schedule, customers should be contacted and advised of the situation.


I have been so contacted. Also had to goose 'em with an e-mail or two. I'm giving a smaller operation more benefit of doubt than warranted, perhaps, and do wish they'd go ahead and let folks know it'll probably be longer than 6-8 weeks,, but I really think they're trying hard, and as *I KEEP SAYING *you will not find their value for money anywhere, retail, that I've ever seen.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> It is unfortunate that you and others have jumped to conclusions and seem offended by rather constructive criticism. The world is changing - technology is transforming mass communication and the way customers communicate about companies and transactions (has anyone ever read TripAdvisor?). I apologize if some took offense to my earlier comments, but I believe my posts have been in the best interest of the 40,000-plus readers of the forum and it has been reassuring to see many other readers step up and post supporting comments.
> 
> I have ordered a few things from Bookster and a search of my previous posts on this forum will note that I have consistently recommended them to other readers. As I previously said, I have always been impressed, but the latest order combined with some pilling on a year-old jacket makes me rethink some of my conclusions. Is this such a bad thing? An informed customer is always a good thing. And so is competition. If the threat of competition for Bookster from other online tailors in the U.K., far east or wherever results in a better product, then so be it.
> 
> ...


As by your admission you are previously content Bookster customer, that casts an even darker shadow over you starting this thread.I don't care how you try to pass it off, it is malicious.
You still don't seem to get it? We could have given your package to a Greek messenger or Pony Express to deliver personally and something could have happened en route to prevent or delay delivery ( as it is we are out of Greek messengers at the mo). Once we hand a package over to a well proven trusted service, we lose control. Why even if I had tried to deliver it myself the same is true. I am afraid we do not inhabit the type of perfect commercial world you seem to think exists, from my experience it doesn't, have you tried dealing with Fortnum & Mason lately? T'was a nightmare, all we were trying to buy was some tea to sooth our nerves. Our standards on every level including site stability are superior to lots of big names. 
Deliveries TO us go astray, getting cloth from the Isle of Islay can be a problem. You could be right about the UK, you admirably do some things in the US bigger and better than we ever could or will, but you can't hold us responsible for that? Also, your catalogue of replies from us does indicate that we have responded to you regularly, we have given you the best information available to us, and we have been deeply apologetic. 
I am not prepared to commit Hari Kari as well. 
To conclude, hopefully the package will be found and can be re despatched, if you don't like it for any reason please return it , we will refund you in full including return postage. 
If it is completely lost we will refund you in full.
The big wigs at ParcelForce are on the case doing all they can to find it and reading this thread with interest.
For academic reasons please do the research on how weather conditions affected the UK for nearly 2.5 weeks and are about to again from Thursday.As a country we are broke, largely due to activities on your side of the pond ( but not entirely, we have some bad boys too), we don't have enough snow ploughs, we can't afford to salt / grit the roads properly, our highways are like your back lanes and the whole country is little more than an overcrowded theme park. Have pity and sympathy. _All donations/contributions to UK Ltd will be gratefully received_


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I am thinking of re registering here and coming up with some bogus complaint against Bookster just so I can read more of their great replies. Like that one. And here's the number for Chrysler: 1-800-992-1997


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

bookster1uk said:


> As by your admission you are previously content Bookster customer, that casts an even darker shadow over you starting this thread.I don't care how you try to pass it off, it is malicious.
> You still don't seem to get it? We could have given your package to a Greek messenger or Pony Express to deliver personally and something could have happened en route to prevent or delay delivery ( as it is we are out of Greek messengers at the mo). Once we hand a package over to a well proven trusted service, we lose control. Why even if I had tried to deliver it myself the same is true. I am afraid we do not inhabit the type of perfect commercial world you seem to think exists, from my experience it doesn't, have you tried dealing with Fortnum & Mason lately? T'was a nightmare, all we were trying to buy was some tea to sooth our nerves. Our standards on every level including site stability are superior to lots of big names.
> Deliveries TO us go astray, getting cloth from the Isle of Islay can be a problem. You could be right about the UK, you admirably do some things in the US bigger and better than we ever could or will, but you can't hold us responsible for that? Also, your catalogue of replies from us does indicate that we have responded to you regularly, we have given you the best information available to us, and we have been deeply apologetic.
> I am not prepared to commit Hari Kari as well.
> ...


Unfortunately, the point of my post seems to have been lost on you. It's also absurd to think a previously satisfied customer would have "malicious" intent, as you have said, in posting on this forum about your offerings.

For goodness sake, do yourself and others who may be reading this - for information, entertainment or some combination thereof - a favor and look up my posts concerning Bookster. I have recommended numerous prospective customers to you time after time. And despite these troubles, I will probably do so again in the future though with fair warning about what I experienced as well as the shaming for publication of constructive criticism.

I have kept my criticism constructive at all points in this discussion. Unfortunately, my character has been assailed directly and through implication by you and others for simply having my say and asking others if they have ever experienced such troubles.

Perhaps it was the weather that caused all this, but again the tracking system gives no indication whatsoever of delays due to in poor weather conditions. The tracking system, as I understand it, has the package somewhere between jolly old England and the United States of America. Is this directly the fault of Bookster? No, but this is something I warned about repeatedly in e-mails indicating that further delays combined with the Christmas rush will result in troubles of the sort that I have experienced. Ironically, that is exactly what happened despite your assurances to the contrary. I know you will say this has never happened before. I take you at your word on that claim, but that is still no excuse. It happened, plain and simple. Excuses - blaming poor transport infrastructure or the collapse of your government's treasury - won't resolve the issue. Nor will claiming it's a privilege to just do business with Bookster, as if you were a royal highness. Clearly, it may be necessary to review the shipping arrangements and consider alternative means of delivery. As you will see by reviewing the past correspondence, I pointed out that the regular means of shipping would likely be insufficient with the continued missed deadlines on your part. My concerns were dismissed and in the end I was right. Sure, things happen, but the factual record clearly indicates significant tardiness on the part of Bookster.

I believe this whole discussion, on my part, has been fair, legitimate and constructive criticism. I have apologized if the publishing of excerpts from correspondence was not appreciated. I have not appreciated the insinuations from Bookster and others that I had dishonorable intentions. I would hope to consider purchasing from Bookster again, but as I have said all along, this experience will certainly factor into that decision. It may also be time to consider competitors, both in the United Kingdom and elsewhere.

It's just unfortunate that this discussion has turned so uncivil thanks to - I believe the internet community calls them - trolls.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

like a dog with a bone


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> Unfortunately, the point of my post seems to have been lost on you. It's also absurd to think a previously satisfied customer would have "malicious" intent, as you have said, in posting on this forum about your offerings.
> 
> For goodness sake, do yourself and others who may be reading this - for information, entertainment or some combination thereof - a favor and look up my posts concerning Bookster. I have recommended numerous prospective customers to you time after time. And despite these troubles, I will probably do so again in the future though with fair warning about what I experienced as well as the shaming for publication of constructive criticism.
> 
> ...


Wow! You first called us thugs,( Peak being the biggest fluffiest thug) to now being trolls. nice.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Hockey said:


> And despite these troubles, I will probably do so [recommend Bookster] again in the future though* with fair warning about what I experienced as well as the shaming for publication of constructive criticism*.


So what you're saying then is that you will continue to bad mouth them.

I think hurling _troll_ ceases to be effective when the vast majority of subsequent 
postings endorses the supposed troll. Give it up. And Bookster, while I can't tell you how much I've sincerely enjoyed your replies, please don't bother to answer this internet ingrate again.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> So what you're saying then is that you will continue to bad mouth them.
> 
> I think hurling _troll_ ceases to be effective when the vast majority of subsequent
> postings endorses the supposed troll. Give it up. And Bookster, while I can't tell you how much I've sincerely enjoyed your replies, please don't bother to answer this internet ingrate again.


I should take your advice, but every submission contains a fresh accusation. I just want the record to be straight so a few final points.

It was the OP that raised the parlous state of UK infrastructure

If the OP's previous experience with us was acceptable and he felt able to recommend us hitherto why didn't he give us, a small specialist company (and its craftspeople and employees in a disadvantaged rural area striving to offer a great product and service at an exceptionally reasonable price) a break, and the benefit of any doubt before getting trigger happy on the forum if his intentions were totally honourable and not designed to harm or damage our reputation? It just doesn't add up.

I've seen trolls at work and cannot liken any of the contributions on this thread to that kind of activity.

I cannot accept total responsibility for the inadequacies of any companies tracking systems and for the record, UPS and Fedex over here are 'pants'. Our company has proved to be the best of all for the US, we use other companies for other territories.There isn't one company that offers a complete, affordable delivery solution for the world. Amusingly ( not for the customers) at one point France was virtually a no go area with any company, you might just as well have thrown the package out of the window in the general direction of that country, it would have stood as much chance of getting there.AND their main email provider rejects our replies to messages, we had to put a warning on the site to that effect.
I'm just trying to illustrate that this online world of ours is far from perfect and reliable, its fraught with problems that come and go.We'll put our hand up gladly if we screw up, and do all we can to put it right, a lot of online companies don't, especially the big ones.
At least we don't advertise goods as in stock that aren't , which is how I keep getting let down. 
Taking it all into account we think our online endeavours are pretty good and we are always trying to do better. 
We now have visitors from all over the world for fittings who wouldn't dream of buying on the internet ,some of whom have had awful experiences too.
We cannot make things the way we do any quicker or be that much more efficient for all the technology in the world.
I am genuinely sad that this order took the time it did but it is a little work of art, the tailor that worked on it did so with as much love and care as if it were for himself, he's in his dotage now and has been a tailor all his life, he is so passionate about our garments I can't bear to tell him it may be lost, he always wants to know how the customer received it. 
I am even more disappointed that it may be on the back of some postal worker and the customer has been let down. 
I still believe we didn't deserve a public investigation from an erstwhile supportive repeat customer, but we certainly do deserve the right to explain our side of the story.

Amen


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

The closets at my house are filled with suits, jackets and trousers from Bookster. I want to say this as clearly and as succinctly as possible: I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THEM OR THEIR COMPANY. PERIOD.

I also count myself blessed to consider Peter and Michele friends.

And a suggestion to the powers-that-be in this forum: Suspend (or better yet, ban) the OP for his scurrilous postings and the tone and tenor of his remarks. They contribute nothing.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> The only thing I can say for certain is that such delays are common. I have had no dealings with Bookster, but have dealt with a number of other MTM and bespoke merchants; again, delays seem common to the type.
> 
> I suspect it is because we are a bit spoiled dealing with the efficiency of large organizations that have spent lots of time and money on systems management and other things to make sure that their operations run the same way every time. Smaller organizations, particularly those with craftsmen rather than sophisticated businessmen at their heart, are frequently just not as good at all the non-craft things.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on being the only one in this thread to have made a significant post and not wound up with some mud on his trousers. Excellent perspective. I, too, forget how spoiled we can become in regard to modern commerce. Sometimes I even regret how easy it is to purchase anything anywhere as it has taken some of the serrendipitous excitement away from travel.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow. Is this really a thread about the late arrival/shipping problems of a semi-custom garment? About a highly regarded merchant, nonetheless.

As others have noted, quality craftsmanship takes time. Semi-custom and custom take longer. Shipping companies lose stuff. Especially when they move said stuff across countries and oceans.

I have a custom shotgun being built that's now over a year late. I guess I should have hit the relevant forums long ago...


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Sometimes I even regret how easy it is to purchase anything anywhere as it has taken some of the serrendipitous excitement away from travel.


Agreed. Really, New York is the only mainland American city that I can get really fired up about visiting for shopping purposes. And Chicago, I guess.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Agreed. Really, New York is the only mainland American city that I can get really fired up about visiting for shopping purposes. And Chicago, I guess.


Where do you make a point of going to in Chicago? I was recently there and went to Paul Stuart town house, my(PS is my favorite place in NYC). Sadly it was almost like a show room for the NYC store.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

bookster1uk said:


> I should take your advice, but every submission contains a fresh accusation. I just want the record to be straight so a few final points.


That's just not true, sir.

My grievances from the beginning have centered on:

(1) The failure of the shipping agent.

(2) The failure of Bookster to meet several promised deadlines (I have the original e-mail messages and can release those if needed to support this).

Your continued contention that I am acting with malice is unfounded. I will state once again that I have been satisified with past purchases and would consider buying again in the future. All I have ever said was constructive, yet I have been attacked by a couple of online trolls since the beginning of this discussion, who have hijacked this thread. It has always been intended to be a conduit for discussion, as I felt I was getting the run-around by Bookster with excuse after excuse for this delay or that delay.

I owned a small two-man business back in the early 2000s, when electronic commerce was just taking off. I understand the challenges facing these sort of operations and would have appreciated honesty from the beginning. But I felt like instead of acknowledging overpromising and missed deadlines, Bookster either ignored e-mail inquiries or came back with excuse after excuse.

Your rheotric is theatrical and over-the-top, especially the whole story of elderly tailor with senile decay. I'm sure he's a nice gentleman, but you surely cannot use him as an excuse.

Things happen. This one of those things. It's regretable, but it's a learning opportunity. Take from it and ensure this doesn't happen in the future.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul Stuart is it - I don't have a Paul Stuart in Atlanta, so even if the Chicago location is duplicative of what's in NY, that's more than I can get from the catalog/website. I haven't been to the Chicago PS since they moved from the Hancock building, either, so I guess I don't know what the current state of affairs really is.

I've been tempted to go to Optimo Hat Co. in Chicago, but haven't yet.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> That's just not true, sir.
> 
> My grievances from the beginning have centered on:
> 
> ...


This goes on forever, you weren't given the runaround, you weren't given false promises, your emails were not knowingly ignored, you were given the exact information we had at any one time that we received in good faith from those concerned, we monitor and respond to customers 7 days per week , often late into the night so as to avoid neglecting customers such as yourself.You have had all kinds of apologies and offers yet still you think you have an axe to grind, you don't, you are ignoring simple facts, re hashing comments I made to you and giving them back to me, its very wierd.
I'm not using YOUR aged tailor as an excuse, merely tryng yet again to bring some perspective to the company and people who have done their level best to be at your service. That you can be so cynical about this sort of information is the final proof anyone needs who is reading this to know beyond doubt that you 'Sir' are way beyond redemption and I do not propose to expend any further effort on you, other than resolving your final order with us to your full satisfaction.

Over and Out

And a Merry Christmas to all our friends at AAAC


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I must say this was an enjoyable tread. I have not been a Bookster customer, but I will become one if only because it appears there are real human beings in operation there; of a sort that won't be trampled on when they have done no wrong and when the whining borders on calumny. For the love of God, people, just because we have the internet and iPhones does not mean that our desires are met instantaneously.


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

cumberlandpeal said:


> I must say this was an enjoyable tread. I have not been a Bookster customer, but I will become one if only because it appears there are real human beings in operation there; of a sort that won't be trampled on when they have done no wrong and when the whining borders on calumny. For the love of God, people, just because we have the internet and iPhones does not mean that our desires are met instantaneously.


Cumberlandpeal, the moment you slip on your Bookster tweed or flannel suit or moleskin or corduroy trousers, you will become a customer for life. Peter and Michele give each and every customer a level of attention I doubt you could find in the finest bespoke shops of New York or London.

And to be able to say that you actually know the person who made that Isle of Islay tweed jacket everyone compliments you on is worth all the tea in China. Seriously.


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

cumberlandpeal said:


> I must say this was an enjoyable tread. I have not been a Bookster customer, but I will become one if only because it appears there are real human beings in operation there; of a sort that won't be trampled on when they have done no wrong and when the whining borders on calumny. For the love of God, people, just because we have the internet and iPhones does not mean that our desires are met instantaneously.


I have to agree with JLAnderson; I love my jackets. My fondness for them grows by the day with every compliment I receive for them. After a couple of issues with fitting (which they fixed for free I should mention), my clothes from them just scream bespoke to the point where my colleagues (teachers, not a bunch known for sartorial excellence) have been asking where they can get likes. The head of Brooks Brothers Canada has said that a jacket like the one I was wearing (the Eden tweed) was of such high quality and design that they should have made it first. You can't get RTW in Toronto for their prices either. Another reason I'll be back once I get some money together again.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok, I'm sold. My son just made partner at a major law firm and we've discussed adding to our wardrobes. Bookster will definitely be on our list. Great response and as a doctor I know that even with the best of care at the most prestigious clinics things turn to prunes. As a mentor once told me, "Any surgeon that hasn't had a tragic complication just hasn't done enough cases..." Or **** happens


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

At any moment now some crazed, incredibly long-winded, twisted post of self-justification is going to come bouncing on here from the hockey guy who must be near apoplexy now that this thread has turned into a justly deserved gold mine of endorsements for Bookster.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

bookster1uk said:


> don't forget your AAAC discount!


I need more details on this! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

LanceW said:


> I need more details on this! :icon_smile_big:


Type CLYDESDALE in the spot for promo code, right under the total


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Why would a _hockey insider_ bother with clothing that is made for guys who like the country life? Stick with your Adidas stripes and leave Bookster alone.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

*LEAVE BOOKSTER ALONE!!!*

(Sorry, this is what I thought after reading Bog's response  )


----------



## simonfoy (Mar 18, 2010)

As a Brit I must concur that I am proud to have a company like Bookster here. 12 months ago I didn't know they existed but having bought two items from them now their service and tailoring are second to none. We have had terrible weather in the UK of late, cancelled flights, rail stoppages and I am still waiting on parcels from within the UK to make an appearance. 

For what it is worth I think we're all lucky to have companies like Booksters around who will go that extra mile for a truly bespoke service. Not everyone will be happy but I am sure they are few and far between and you will never please everyone. 

Simon


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

simonfoy said:


> As a Brit I must concur that I am proud to have a company like Bookster here. 12 months ago I didn't know they existed but having bought two items from them now their service and tailoring are second to none. We have had terrible weather in the UK of late, cancelled flights, rail stoppages and I am still waiting on parcels from within the UK to make an appearance.
> 
> For what it is worth I think we're all lucky to have companies like Booksters around who will go that extra mile for a truly bespoke service. Not everyone will be happy but I am sure they are few and far between and you will never please everyone.
> 
> Simon


Simon, you are damned lucky to be able to hop on a train or drive to Ross on Wye and drop in on the Kings' shop. Would that Virginia were not an ocean away from Herefordshire!


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

JLAnderson said:


> Simon, you are damned lucky to be able to hop on a train or drive to Ross on Wye and drop in on the Kings' shop. Would that Virginia were not an ocean away from Herefordshire!


Definitely stop on by if you get a chance. There's so much tweed there; more than is on the site. I'm fortunate in that, although I live in Canada, my SO's parents live a 20 minute drive away from their establishment.


----------



## BespokeMex (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks to this thread I just discovered Bookster. They seem to have really nice suits and, like the name of the web site indicates, really nice tweeds.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

just got this from another vendor in the UK when I inquired about delays with my order (it was sent from the Royal Mail Service)....even though the OP's merchandise uses another service, this delay seems to be affecting almost everything coming into the country..seems relevant:

Increased security measures delays some mail to USA: 

In November, the United States Department of Homeland Security increased security measures for items carried on passenger airlines. As a result, mail entering the US from around the world, and including the UK, that would normally be sent via passenger aircraft must now travel by other means, including cargo planes. 

The vast majority of items, including letters and Christmas cards, posted prior to the last recommended posting date of 10th December have been and will continue to arrive in the US in time for Christmas. However, these ongoing security issues, combined with the impact of recent severe weather on the movement of mail throughout the UK, are causing delays to some items bound for the US. We are really sorry for these unavoidable delays and are doing everything we can to keep mail moving out of and into the UK. 

Since the middle of November and throughout the recent period of weather related service disruption in parts of the UK, we have implemented a number of contingency plans to ensure as much of our customers’ mail reaches the US as quickly as possible. In finding alternative, available routes and transportation to the US, it’s possible that the delivery pattern of some items may have been interrupted and not all mail will arrive in the sequence in which it was posted. Handling significantly increased volumes of mail at this festive time along with the complexity of reacting at pace to contingency arrangements, means we’re unable to track individual items for customers or identify exactly when in the current arrival patterns deliveries are likely to take place. 

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause and are continuing to work to minimise disruption to our customers, whilst ensuring we comply fully with the US directives and regulations.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

FWIW, my latest parcel from TM Lewin is taking a long time, due no doubt to the weather and security issues noted above. They are a much, much larger operation than Bookster and still having problems, so there you go . . . .


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> FWIW, my latest parcel from TM Lewin is taking a long time, due no doubt to the weather and security issues noted above. They are a much, much larger operation than Bookster and still having problems, so there you go . . . .


So, when are you going to start a thread criticizing TM Lewin for their excessive delay?!? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I just finished reading this thread for the first time, and I see absolutely nothing wrong with the OP's posting. On this forum, I appreciate being able to hear when people have good experiences with a vendor and, similarly, I like to hear when people have problems. In this case, it seems obvious that Bookster is a fine company with generally excellent customer service and that the shipping problem involved here was an aberration. Just because Bookster has a record of excellent customer service, however, doesn't mean that they should have total immunity from any negative posts. I think the OP's complaints were legitimate based on what he knew at the time of his original posting. He order a jacket in August that it appears he was wanting for the holiday season. He was given an original estimated completion date of mid-October (approximately 8 weeks). In early November, he started a correspondence with Bookster in which they kept making it seem that the jacket would be ready any day now. By the end of November, the OP was clearly worried about not getting his jacket in time for the holidays and asked if he could get expedited shipping, especially given that his jacket took almost twice as long as he was originally told. His request was denied and he was assured that he would get the jacket quickly, but this didn't happen and his jacket seemed to disappear in the mists with no good tracking information.

This was the point at which the original post was made. The apologetic e-mail from Bookster offering to make amends was apparently sent a few minutes after this post. While some people may view the original post as being excessively whiny, it seems to me that it was an accurate representation of the situation at that time. Bookster had a chance to respond to the complaints and, in so doing, made a very good case for itself, and I think that most reasonable people would conclude that this was obviously an isolated incident and that there is no reason to fear doing business with Bookster. The loss of the item during shipping was not Bookster's fault but was clearly just very bad luck for the OP. So, for my part, I've actually learned a lot about Bookster's customer service and delivery schedules from this post, as well as the problems with shipping from the UK. This is a good thing in my opinion. As I said before, though, I don't think that companies with proven track records should be immune from criticism. I remember when the first complaints about Chuck Franke started coming out. Some people attacked the posters because Chuck was such a well-respected merchant, but as it turned out, those first complaints were the warning signs for a growing problem. Proven track record or not, as Andy said, I think this forum is the perfect place for sharing experiences with vendors--both good and bad. The OP accurately relayed what he viewed as a negative experience with Bookster and Bookster came back and explained the situation. I don't find fault with either party in this exchange.


----------



## BespokeMex (Nov 13, 2010)

JAGMAJ said:


> I just finished reading this thread for the first time, and I see absolutely nothing wrong with the OP's posting. On this forum, I appreciate being able to hear when people have good experiences with a vendor and, similarly, I like to hear when people have problems. In this case, it seems obvious that Bookster is a fine company with generally excellent customer service and that the shipping problem involved here was an aberration. Just because Bookster has a record of excellent customer service, however, doesn't mean that they should have total immunity from any negative posts. I think the OP's complaints were legitimate based on what he knew at the time of his original posting. He order a jacket in August that it appears he was wanting for the holiday season. He was given an original estimated completion date of mid-October (approximately 8 weeks). In early November, he started a correspondence with Bookster in which they kept making it seem that the jacket would be ready any day now. By the end of November, the OP was clearly worried about not getting his jacket in time for the holidays and asked if he could get expedited shipping, especially given that his jacket took almost twice as long as he was originally told. His request was denied and he was assured that he would get the jacket quickly, but this didn't happen and his jacket seemed to disappear in the mists with no good tracking information.
> 
> This was the point at which the original post was made. The apologetic e-mail from Bookster offering to make amends was apparently sent a few minutes after this post. While some people may view the original post as being excessively whiny, it seems to me that it was an accurate representation of the situation at that time. Bookster had a chance to respond to the complaints and, in so doing, made a very good case for itself, and I think that most reasonable people would conclude that this was obviously an isolated incident and that there is no reason to fear doing business with Bookster. The loss of the item during shipping was not Bookster's fault but was clearly just very bad luck for the OP. So, for my part, I've actually learned a lot about Bookster's customer service and delivery schedules from this post, as well as the problems with shipping from the UK. This is a good thing in my opinion. As I said before, though, I don't think that companies with proven track records should be immune from criticism. I remember when the first complaints about Chuck Franke started coming out. Some people attacked the posters because Chuck was such a well-respected merchant, but as it turned out, those first complaints were the warning signs for a growing problem. Proven track record or not, as Andy said, I think this forum is the perfect place for sharing experiences with vendors--both good and bad. The OP accurately relayed what he viewed as a negative experience with Bookster and Bookster came back and explained the situation. I don't find fault with either party in this exchange.


Well put. Only a lawyer can summarize like this. Two thumbs up, counselor!:thumbs-up:


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

JAGMAJ said:


> I just finished reading this thread for the first time, and I see absolutely nothing wrong with the OP's posting. On this forum, I appreciate being able to hear when people have good experiences with a vendor and, similarly, I like to hear when people have problems. In this case, it seems obvious that Bookster is a fine company with generally excellent customer service and that the shipping problem involved here was an aberration. Just because Bookster has a record of excellent customer service, however, doesn't mean that they should have total immunity from any negative posts. I think the OP's complaints were legitimate based on what he knew at the time of his original posting. He order a jacket in August that it appears he was wanting for the holiday season. He was given an original estimated completion date of mid-October (approximately 8 weeks). In early November, he started a correspondence with Bookster in which they kept making it seem that the jacket would be ready any day now. By the end of November, the OP was clearly worried about not getting his jacket in time for the holidays and asked if he could get expedited shipping, especially given that his jacket took almost twice as long as he was originally told. His request was denied and he was assured that he would get the jacket quickly, but this didn't happen and his jacket seemed to disappear in the mists with no good tracking information.
> 
> This was the point at which the original post was made. The apologetic e-mail from Bookster offering to make amends was apparently sent a few minutes after this post. While some people may view the original post as being excessively whiny, it seems to me that it was an accurate representation of the situation at that time. Bookster had a chance to respond to the complaints and, in so doing, made a very good case for itself, and I think that most reasonable people would conclude that this was obviously an isolated incident and that there is no reason to fear doing business with Bookster. The loss of the item during shipping was not Bookster's fault but was clearly just very bad luck for the OP. So, for my part, I've actually learned a lot about Bookster's customer service and delivery schedules from this post, as well as the problems with shipping from the UK. This is a good thing in my opinion. As I said before, though, I don't think that companies with proven track records should be immune from criticism. I remember when the first complaints about Chuck Franke started coming out. Some people attacked the posters because Chuck was such a well-respected merchant, but as it turned out, those first complaints were the warning signs for a growing problem. Proven track record or not, as Andy said, I think this forum is the perfect place for sharing experiences with vendors--both good and bad. The OP accurately relayed what he viewed as a negative experience with Bookster and Bookster came back and explained the situation. I don't find fault with either party in this exchange.


I very much appreciate the tone and intent of this contribution but it is not completely accurate. 
1/ The OP was sent the update message *prior to any knowledge of this thread, not in response to it.*
2/ The order was not within our regular system it was singled out for a large number of specialised modifications by a specialist tailor ( our finest) I explain how that works above.
3/ I also make clear that if we promise for a particular date when an order is placed , we deliver. Unless of course a shipper were to lose it which you acknowledge is just one of those things.
4/ The package was sent by expadited means proven to us to be the best and for other reasons for the customers sake I can't go into ( read the thread again)
5/ The customer was provided with the most accurate updates we could give at any given time in good faith , provided to us by the tailor who was giving his best estimate,and they were not 'excuses'. We don't make excuses we tell it like it is. I think in one of his contributions above he actually described us as being dishonest. 
I agree that no vendor should be immune on this forum or anywhere else from fair criticism including us, but we are NOT dishonest. That, amongst other unfair and unreasonable comments and accusations made in this thread completely negates you assessment that there was _nothing wrong with the OP's posting. _
_6/_ Other respondents on this thread have raised numerous justifiable complaints about the way we have been treated by this customer. Some are loyal customers so you could say they are biased, but significantly others who don't know us from Adam. 
Without being disrespectful you cannot seriously dismiss their responses as unjustified or meaningless? Why did they bother? I do not believe they are TROLLS as the OP describes them ( being so disrespectful to members that disagreed with him is unnaceptable too). Why they are the very people that could have been influenced to think that we are not to be trusted.And had the original missive been allowed to linger on the internet without us receiving the independent unsolicited support we have , surely you understand that this could affect our business disproportionately?

So whilst I appreciate your clearly unbiased contribution, I feel you re letting the OP off very lightly. And even after your assessment and having had time to think about all of this, my position is unchanged.
The good news is, we think his parcel may have been found, I am awaiting confirmation, a whole 'pod' of shipments to the US was re directed due to weather. If found it should still reach him before the holiday, so though later than expected he should still receive it before his deadline despite the weather problems and all this hoo ha. 
The customer was updated yesterday as soon as we received the news ( taken in good faith!) but at this time we have not had a response from him, probably because he is busy ( we always give the benefit of any doubt,inherently we trust people, especially repeat customers)
I hope you find this response fair and reasonable, its meant to be.

Peter


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JAGMAJ said:


> I just finished reading this thread for the first time, and* I see absolutely nothing wrong with the OP's posting.*


I think as an attorney you oughta be very, very careful how you toss around the word _absolutely_ and while you're entitled to your own opinions, you're not entitled to your own facts. Please reread the thread.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

JAGMAJ said:


> I just finished reading this thread for the first time, and I see absolutely nothing wrong with the OP's posting. On this forum, I appreciate being able to hear when people have good experiences with a vendor and, similarly, I like to hear when people have problems. In this case, it seems obvious that Bookster is a fine company with generally excellent customer service and that the shipping problem involved here was an aberration. Just because Bookster has a record of excellent customer service, however, doesn't mean that they should have total immunity from any negative posts. I think the OP's complaints were legitimate based on what he knew at the time of his original posting. He order a jacket in August that it appears he was wanting for the holiday season. He was given an original estimated completion date of mid-October (approximately 8 weeks). In early November, he started a correspondence with Bookster in which they kept making it seem that the jacket would be ready any day now. By the end of November, the OP was clearly worried about not getting his jacket in time for the holidays and asked if he could get expedited shipping, especially given that his jacket took almost twice as long as he was originally told. His request was denied and he was assured that he would get the jacket quickly, but this didn't happen and his jacket seemed to disappear in the mists with no good tracking information.
> 
> This was the point at which the original post was made. The apologetic e-mail from Bookster offering to make amends was apparently sent a few minutes after this post. While some people may view the original post as being excessively whiny, it seems to me that it was an accurate representation of the situation at that time. Bookster had a chance to respond to the complaints and, in so doing, made a very good case for itself, and I think that most reasonable people would conclude that this was obviously an isolated incident and that there is no reason to fear doing business with Bookster. The loss of the item during shipping was not Bookster's fault but was clearly just very bad luck for the OP. So, for my part, I've actually learned a lot about Bookster's customer service and delivery schedules from this post, as well as the problems with shipping from the UK. This is a good thing in my opinion. As I said before, though, I don't think that companies with proven track records should be immune from criticism. I remember when the first complaints about Chuck Franke started coming out. Some people attacked the posters because Chuck was such a well-respected merchant, but as it turned out, those first complaints were the warning signs for a growing problem. Proven track record or not, as Andy said, I think this forum is the perfect place for sharing experiences with vendors--both good and bad. The OP accurately relayed what he viewed as a negative experience with Bookster and Bookster came back and explained the situation. I don't find fault with either party in this exchange.


 thank you for the well-reasoned post.....+1
I also found the post useful without losing any respect whatsoever for Bookster; which is obviously a great merchant.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JAGMAJ said:


> Just because Bookster has a record of excellent customer service, however, doesn't mean that they should have total immunity from any negative posts.


Except in this case, the one we're addressing where the OP has shown himself to be about two inches this side of crazy. Or maybe you missed the part where he threatened me with legal action? Or the thing about thugs and trolls? Or the back peddling on what he knew and when he knew it or the divulging of private communication or the condescending and offensive remarks to Bookster, especially the one in which he referred to the tailor who crafted his jacket as suffering from _senile deca_y? I don't know how it works in the military, Major, but in civie life (and on the net) lawyers get to choose whom they represent and I think you've made a poor choice.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

I was listening to National People's Radio this morning (NPR, if you prefer) and the impact this season's severe weather in Europe on transatlantic shipments of goods came up in a news report. Christmas shipments will be delayed, apparently, in the UK because of the weather. On top of that, you may recall that Islamic extremists sought to detonate explosives onboard cargo planes enroute to the US. DHS has ramped up security on overseas packages as a result. For the thick-headed living in a society where instant gratification is a right, that means the stuff you ordered from overseas isn't going to show up as quickly as you would like. Be thankful that we aren't limited to surface transportation. . . . 

The great thing about the intenet is that it allows us to seek out like-minded people and hear from their experiences. It's a great benefit to know the merits of tailor or manufacturer and their products before spending time and money, especially when the items in question are expensive and/or custom. Sadly, there is no filter to limit whininess or overly subjective criticism. And the OP falls into that category.

I don't know the OP and I don't know what his motivation was, but I'm willing to bet that when he posted, he wasn't thinking that his comments can be read all over the world and that his comments could have a deleterious effect on a respected member of this forum and a great company with great products. I'm guessing he viewed his post as akin to complaining with friends around the water cooler or in the break room. If so, he was wrong. 

I do not concur with my colleague in arms on the OP.


----------



## BespokeMex (Nov 13, 2010)

Fellows,

We can only take each post at face value because, obviously, we don't have personal knowledge as the parties involved only do. We can only listen to both sides of the argument and then decide for ourselves. Unfortunately, human nature gets the best of us sometimes, an people get emotionally involved in taking sides. At some point in this thread, I felt the back-and-forth haranging was getting out of hand, due in part to the level of emotional investment we each have in this thread. 

As for JAGMAJ's post, I thought it was objective, even handed, and written in an impartial tone, although Peak and others clearly disagree. As I also posted, I am glad I read this thread because I learned about Bookster, and its cadre of followers and satisfied customers. After having read Peter's posts and responses to OP's comments, and everyone else's for that matter, I would not hesitate to place an order from them in the future. But, that's me.:crazy:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

If I were inclined to buying a tweed suit, this thread would decidedly not put me off. First, I don't expect a small, particularly labour-intensive, company to be able to meet their hoped-for schedule all the time. Second, given how good value Bookster's prices are, it would be absurd to suppose that they would be maximally efficient in everything. (It's the old line - fast, good, cheap: pick two.)


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

bookster1uk said:


> I very much appreciate the tone and intent of this contribution but it is not completely accurate.
> 1/ The OP was sent the update message *prior to any knowledge of this thread, not in response to it.*
> 2/ The order was not within our regular system it was singled out for a large number of specialised modifications by a specialist tailor ( our finest) I explain how that works above.
> 3/ I also make clear that if we promise for a particular date when an order is placed , we deliver. Unless of course a shipper were to lose it which you acknowledge is just one of those things.
> ...


I appreciate your side of this argument, but I have a few comments. First, you said that your e-mail response to the OP was sent before you knew about the original post. I believe you, especially given that the post and the e-mail reply were only a few minutes apart, but this is not why I viewed the timing to be relevant. In one of your early responses, you indicated that the original post was sent after you offered to make amends and, then, people immediately attacked the OP for not telling the whole story. The evidence in this post, however, would seem to indicate that the original post was made a few minutes before you e-mailed him your offer. So, while I believe that your offer was not motivated by this post and that you had no knowledge of the post when you made the offer, I also believe that the OP was not intentionally withholding facts, as your e-mail wasn't sent until after he posted.

I will say this: I think it's disturbing just how venomous people got during the course in this thread and the nature of the accusations leveled against one another. As for the number of people who came out in support of Bookster, I think this is exactly what this forum was meant for--people expressing their opinions. Again, I came away from this thread with the opinion that Bookster is an excellent company, notwithstanding this one complaint. As for the actual merits of the complaint, I obviously don't have all of the evidence. I don't think the OP ever stated that he was promised the jacket at a specific time, but rather, he paraphrases several e-mails that would seem to indicate that the jacket was in the very final stages of completion and that it should be ready any day. While not exactly a "promise," I can see how this would make him become more impatient as the weeks wore on. He was, in my opinion, also understandably impatient when the jacket got lost in transit, but he had no way of knowing at the time that this was an aberration. Of course, if the OP's paraphrasing of the e-mail exchange was not accurate, then I could see how you might be miffed, but I never saw where his recitation of the e-mail exchange was ever refuted.

Again, I think this whole thing got blown out of proportion, and I think Bookster came away looking like a reputable company. But I definitely think that some people on both sides unreasonably stirred up tensions. This thread did not have to turn into this.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I think I am going to buy a Bookster jacket for Peak & Pine.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the follow up. I think we'll just have to agree to disagree, without going into minute detail about our email exchanges, they aren't really what this is about, you can dissect our communication with him as much as you like but the fact is he has dealt withus before satisfactorily, we are not an unknown quantity. If he was really miffed or concerned he could have picked up the phone like plenty of other US citizens do. You should be able to glean from my responses that I can string a sentence together, I can take personal responsibility without shirking. 
I simply fail to see how it does not seem apparent to you that this was not a casual enquiry on the forum to see if anybody else happened to be having problems with Bookster, *it was designed to hurt/damage*. How can you support that? That is what stirred peoples emotions, not least mine. It brought some very like minded people together to stand up to an unreasonable spiteful act. To describe some of the responses as Venomous I think is too strong ,they were reacting to extreme condescension , if they can't have their say you might as well hand the site over exclusively to the OP? The strength of the responses were designed to get through to him in his lofty position.It seems we all failed.
The majority of respondents were simply appalled thats all, and certainly didn't buy into the idea that this was some innocent enquiry on the forum to see if Bookster were becoming less efficient. The OP knew only too well that I am a member here too, I think its called 'naming and shaming'.And as I said earlier, all behind the cloak of anonymity on his part.
The kindest interpretation as given above by somebody is that he did not realise what the outcome and response would be, and that he didn't realise how damaging this sort of thing can be on the net. I know for a fact that the OP is fully aware of how dramatic an effect the internet can have on careers/reputations and business, he makes that clear in one of his responses.This is no simple misunderstanding.
As for being 'understandably impatient' I don't accept that either, we were no less disappointed or frustrated but everybody knows these things happen. You don't expect a reasonable mature educated person to 'take it out on the dog and the world', especially on here.If you do, this is what you get,and I implore you to read his outlandish comments again as highlighted by Peak and Pine and others, I still think you are being too generous to the OP, but I thank you for your assessment of Bookster, I'm bound to say it but you got that absolutely right.
The only upside to all this that I can see are some of the contributions that crystalise the very ethos and position of a company like ours . There are too many to name check but the recent one from StephenRG is a gem. Peak and Pine who seems to have irritated the OP the most should be your next President _(I'm still mulling over the Chrysler option, I think it could fly but we might have the odd delivery problem and I might want to sell the units at too low a price with too many options_)

The best possible outcome for all would be that ideally
a) The jacket arrives safely and is everything the OP desired ( I will settle for nothing less than 100% satisfaction and will remake it if needs be at no extra charge or I will refund in full inc all shipping)
b) The OP simply apologises unreservedly for unfairly flying off the handle on a public forum about us, and insulting the respondents to the thread HE started rather than just politely disagreeing with them.
By doing this he would earn huge respect at a stroke and we can all sit back collectively with a brandy ( or believe it or not I prefer your Bourbon) and a cigar ( or one of your delicious true made in the US American cigarettes, not the ersatz Euro version that carries the name) and concentrate on the good things on here. We'll *all* have learnt something, honour will be restored without the need for a duel, and we can continue to enjoy each others company?


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

bookster1uk said:


> believe it or not I prefer your Bourbon


Bookster, I'm afraid you're going to lose credibility with _that_ sort of comment ;>)


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

blairrob said:


> Bookster, I'm afraid you're going to lose credibility with _that_ sort of comment ;>)


On the alcohol front I have no cred,you could call me a lightweight. To even admit to being a smoker was totally wreckless, I'm hoping it will result in me being transported to the ex colony. Seriously though , this thread has brought a heartwarming amount of support for 'Made in Britain' or even 'Made in England' in our case, I'm regularly reminded that some wonderful products that are still made in the US and are highly desirable over here deserve a recognition thread of their own.I have regular cross pond merchandise exchanges with my best friends over there, we often reflect on the irony of them lusting for our 'stuff' and vice versa. Its all part of the 'special relationship' ? Have you reflected on how the US might have developed if we hadn't been kicked out? (another thread?) Crumbs...I think I'm off topic...apologies


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Having waded through this lot finally it would seem to me that the OP's rant was namely that trying to secure whatever ill-deserved compensation he could. Bookster has behaved in a reasonable way. Things do not always go as we would all like but that does not create a reason for public vilification. The OP should betake himself and never come back, Bookster should celebrate Christmas with head held high.


----------



## mlongano (Feb 3, 2010)

bookster1uk said:


> I have regular cross pond merchandise exchanges with my best friends over there, we often reflect on the irony of them lusting for our 'stuff' and vice versa.


Marshall amplifiers versus Gibson guitars is a good example of this!


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

*STOP PRESS !!!*

The Parcel has landed in New York:icon_smile_big::cool2: :icon_cheers:looks like we'll beat the xmas deadline yet, the final hurdles are customs and security, then NY to the final destination where it will need to be signed for. We have advised the customer of course.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still going on....... :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

MoosicPa said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going on....... :icon_headagainstwal


Of course, comments like yours (or this one) half a day later just bump the thread to the top of the list, and draw more contributions.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

My jacket arrived this morning. I have posted a thread with photos and my thoughts, as well as a solicitation for feedback:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109775-My-new-Bookster-jacket


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Thank you for your reasonable post. It was most unfortunate that some readers of this forum hijacked this thread and turned it into a contest to see who can shout the loudest and throw the most insults at me. I stand by my original message, which I believe was fair and legitimate criticism. I apologized to Bookster if they felt the sharing of e-mail exchanges, albeit heavily redacted, was inappropriate. I have found it simply amazing that some continue to claim I did this with malicious intent to defame Bookster, when clearly that is not the case and is not supported by any reasonable and independent review of the facts. It is also unfortunate that some hijacked the thread -- those individuals are called trolls in the online world -- with irrelevant comments and other postings that were not germane to the discussion at hand. I also reject the notion that the majority of respondents were against by constructive criticism; perhaps a plurality were, but certainly not a majority. As I have previously stated, I hope this was a learning lesson for all involved. I truly do hope it improved Bookster's customer service and procedures for shipping of orders, especially to those customers here in the United States. But as you (and others) rightly pointed out, no business is above constructive criticism no matter how respected they are or how friendly they are to the readers of this forum. The holier than now attitude that some, including Bookster, have professed is most disappointing.



JAGMAJ said:


> I just finished reading this thread for the first time, and I see absolutely nothing wrong with the OP's posting. On this forum, I appreciate being able to hear when people have good experiences with a vendor and, similarly, I like to hear when people have problems. In this case, it seems obvious that Bookster is a fine company with generally excellent customer service and that the shipping problem involved here was an aberration. Just because Bookster has a record of excellent customer service, however, doesn't mean that they should have total immunity from any negative posts. I think the OP's complaints were legitimate based on what he knew at the time of his original posting. He order a jacket in August that it appears he was wanting for the holiday season. He was given an original estimated completion date of mid-October (approximately 8 weeks). In early November, he started a correspondence with Bookster in which they kept making it seem that the jacket would be ready any day now. By the end of November, the OP was clearly worried about not getting his jacket in time for the holidays and asked if he could get expedited shipping, especially given that his jacket took almost twice as long as he was originally told. His request was denied and he was assured that he would get the jacket quickly, but this didn't happen and his jacket seemed to disappear in the mists with no good tracking information.
> 
> This was the point at which the original post was made. The apologetic e-mail from Bookster offering to make amends was apparently sent a few minutes after this post. While some people may view the original post as being excessively whiny, it seems to me that it was an accurate representation of the situation at that time. Bookster had a chance to respond to the complaints and, in so doing, made a very good case for itself, and I think that most reasonable people would conclude that this was obviously an isolated incident and that there is no reason to fear doing business with Bookster. The loss of the item during shipping was not Bookster's fault but was clearly just very bad luck for the OP. So, for my part, I've actually learned a lot about Bookster's customer service and delivery schedules from this post, as well as the problems with shipping from the UK. This is a good thing in my opinion. As I said before, though, I don't think that companies with proven track records should be immune from criticism. I remember when the first complaints about Chuck Franke started coming out. Some people attacked the posters because Chuck was such a well-respected merchant, but as it turned out, those first complaints were the warning signs for a growing problem. Proven track record or not, as Andy said, I think this forum is the perfect place for sharing experiences with vendors--both good and bad. The OP accurately relayed what he viewed as a negative experience with Bookster and Bookster came back and explained the situation. I don't find fault with either party in this exchange.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> Thank you for your reasonable post. It was most unfortunate that some readers of this forum hijacked this thread and turned it into a contest to see who can shout the loudest and throw the most insults at me.


You've got to admit, the insults, if there were any, were rather tame.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Bugger! I've just read through this damn thread only to discover it's two years old!
That said, I'm always pleased with anything I order from Bookster and never had a problem with their delivery time, or their customer service, they're a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## bcrossb (Feb 4, 2013)

*My order was placed in mid September....*

My order was placed in mid september, allowing for Thanks Giving delivery. No such luck. Then was promised for a Christmas, New Years delivery at the latest... No such luck.. Now we are into February, hope I get it by Valentines day...



hockeyinsider said:


> I ordered a Bookster jacket back in mid-August. I was told the jacket would be completed in October. It wasn't. Numerous e-mail messages ensued -- some answered, some unanswered -- and several ship dates were given and then were broken before it was finally dispatched from Bookster on December 1. I asked for an expedited shipping service, as I thought the numerous delays warranted a complimentary upgrade. I expressed my concern that it wouldn't arrive in time for Christmas. No upgrade was given. After not receiving it today and no updated tracking information available since it departed the U.K., I sent an e-mail to Michele at Bookster expressing my disappointment.
> 
> Here are excerpts from the e-mail message:
> 
> ...


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

*Your Order*



bcrossb said:


> My order was placed in mid september, allowing for Thanks Giving delivery. No such luck. Then was promised for a Christmas, New Years delivery at the latest... No such luck.. Now we are into February, hope I get it by Valentines day...


I explained the unforeseen problems earlier in this thread that came about after we had quoted your delivery. Your tattersall shipped yesterday, a notification was sent to you but maybe you didn't receive it or it may be in your junk folder. I will PM/email you regarding the balance of your order later today

Peter


----------



## bcrossb (Feb 4, 2013)

*Where's my suit?*

Peter, 
I am not sure to what you are referring "tattersall" as my order was for a 3 piece Nevis Tweed suit with overcoat. Order was placed in mid September, with a delivery range of 7-9 weeks which would allow for my anniversary/Thanks Giving enjoyment. Sadly, these two dates passed without my suit. Following a "we will have it delivered by Christmas, New Years at the latest" and no suit, I am hoping for a Valentines delivery. I do understand people coming down ill, holiday schedules, etc... But the time factor heres seems a bit much. I spoke with Michele this morning,also emailed yesterday hoping I could get a delivery schedule. Please reply with an expected delivery date. I certainly hope for a Valentine's day roll out.
Robert: San Diego, CA


bookster1uk said:


> I explained the unforeseen problems earlier in this thread that came about after we had quoted your delivery. Your tattersall shipped yesterday, a notification was sent to you but maybe you didn't receive it or it may be in your junk folder. I will PM/email you regarding the balance of your order later today
> 
> Peter


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

bcrossb said:


> Peter,
> I am not sure to what you are referring "tattersall" as my order was for a 3 piece Nevis Tweed suit with overcoat. Order was placed in mid September, with a delivery range of 7-9 weeks which would allow for my anniversary/Thanks Giving enjoyment. Sadly, these two dates passed without my suit. Following a "we will have it delivered by Christmas, New Years at the latest" and no suit, I am hoping for a Valentines delivery. I do understand people coming down ill, holiday schedules, etc... But the time factor heres seems a bit much. I spoke with Michele this morning,also emailed yesterday hoping I could get a delivery schedule. Please reply with an expected delivery date. I certainly hope for a Valentine's day roll out.
> Robert: San Diego, CA


Hi Robert, I was working from your AAAC ID which lead me to the wrong order, not your real name which I now know. thanks for your call today, as discussed Michele is liasing with you directly and as soon as she has more info will be in touch

Peter


----------



## bcrossb (Feb 4, 2013)

Peter,
Thank you for the timely reply. I look forward to hearing from Michele tomorrow with an expected shipping date.
Robert


----------



## bcrossb (Feb 4, 2013)

*The season is almost over*

*Enough said*


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think anyone will disagree that $1600 is a lot of money. When I spend a lot of money on an item it is my opinion that one of the things it buys is customer service. If an item is delayed one or two weeks I would expect the vendor to call me prior to the delay and inform me of the problem, not wait until I call later. While being notified that something you are anxiously awaiting is delayed can be troublesome, it is appreciated when a vendor cares enough to inform you. If something is delayed three months I would expect them to call with a real good explanation. I certainly hope there is a consolation of some type. I would think that a refund of a percentage, or perhaps a surprise tie and pocket square in the box (hint hint) when it finally finds you. I get frustrated when my food delivery is 30 minutes late. If I had spent the amount you did, and wasn't getting satisfactory answers I would cancel my order, and be on the phone with my credit card company. 

I will say that stories like this are troubling but it seems that Bookster still manages to keep nearly 100% of its customers happy. Let's hope you've honestly fallen into a series of unforeseen circumstances, and that Bookster can get a little more in front of its delay notifications.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope they give you a compelling reason for the delay, it seems a little out of order. I write as someone who has received good service in the past from Bookster - they made me a very acceptable tweed suit and I don't recall having to wait too long. However, for those in a hurry I can certainly recommend Mears who made me a really good MTO hacking jacket in less than two weeks, including delivery (within the UK). I think their prices a similar if not rather less than Bookster, for much the same service but a more limited range of tweeds.


----------



## bcrossb (Feb 4, 2013)

*I just want my suit, someday.*

Enough said


----------



## saccharomyces_cerevisiae (Jan 5, 2013)

bcrossb said:


> Emails from the source:


Did you not learn from the previous 6 pages that private communication is meant to stay private? Or that failing to do so causes you to instantly lose credibility and empathy of forum members?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

saccharomyces_cerevisiae said:


> Did you not learn from the previous 6 pages that private communication is meant to stay private? Or that failing to do so causes you to instantly lose credibility and empathy of forum members?


Wow. First post and you're scolding people.

In this case, where the suit is delayed three months, more than twice the time frame expected, I don't blame him for taking a gloves off approach. The only private communication he shared is an exchange about what Bookster will do to compensate him for the delay. I don't think he's asked much, and how Bookster replies will speak volumes as to how they see their customers.


----------



## saccharomyces_cerevisiae (Jan 5, 2013)

Flairball said:


> Wow. First post and you're scolding people.
> 
> In this case, where the suit is delayed three months, more than twice the time frame expected, I don't blame him for taking a gloves off approach. The only private communication he shared is an exchange about what Bookster will do to compensate him for the delay. I don't think he's asked much, and how Bookster replies will speak volumes as to how they see their customers.


I apologize although I stand by my post. I should have abstained form posting since have zero investment in the matters of this thread, but I found it rather dense of the poster to use almost identical tactics to what started the initial firestorm in this thread.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

saccharomyces_cerevisiae said:


> I apologize although I stand by my post. I should have abstained form posting since have zero investment in the matters of this thread, but I found it rather dense of the poster to use almost identical tactics to what started the initial firestorm in this thread.


Public floggings for small artisan companies like ours aren't enjoyable or particularly helpful,and conducting communication on specific orders in a forum does seem odd. Also posts that include silken comments about us on the one hand followed by transparent efforts to lead potential customers away from us are a little frustrating, especially when discretion prevents me from sharing the possible motivation with you all.That is how this thread began, and I for one would wish it were pinned or even deleted. In hindsight maybe I should not have made such a wide contribution in the beginning, I don't subscibe to the catch all of 'any publicity is good publicity' 
but we are fiercely proud of what we do. 
Despite the suggestion otherwise I don't think any other companies out there are quite like us and the most common feedback we get from those that know what they are talking about is that our garments and service are worth literally twice the price. 
We have always responded openly to threads on here and elsewhere, and are always looking at ways to improve what we do. Thankfully only a few have been unable to take account of what we and other small businesses in the UK have had to contend with in terms of conditions beyond our control already mentioned, only a handful can't understand that type of disruption that goes all the way through the chain, from cloth suppliers through tailors and customer service. We don't pretend to be something we are not, sometimes orders do take longer than expected, sometimes customers do expect more than is possible but overall our customers are an extremely nice bunch who work with us and come back again and again.During the last few weeks we have improved our response time for enquiries so we do listen and react. So if you are thinking of becoming a customer you need to take all I have said into account. If I knew a company that could offer you as much as we can at the price we do,hand tailored in the UK but quicker I would gladly refer you to them as we don't want to disappoint anybody, but genuinely I don't. My comments are not a denial of the fact that we aren't perfect, more an encapsulation of the fact that doing what we do mainly involves people, we can't compete with highly automated/resourced 'competitors'.

I have said on here before that according to some of our customers who have ordered from some of the names at the highest end of English tailoring are far worse in terms of delivery time 'slippage' than we are and in those cases they are paying enormous prices, we are talking many months more than quoted, again discretion and respect prevents me from naming and shaming. I really do think this should be taken into account.
As always I thank all of you that appreciate us for what we are. Andy can we peg this thread now and start a new one?

Bookster


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Langham said:


> I write as someone who has received good service in the past from Bookster ...However, for those in a hurry I can certainly recommend Mears who made me a really good MTO hacking jacket in less than two weeks





bookster1uk said:


> posts that include silken comments about us on the one hand followed by transparent efforts to lead potential customers away from us are a little frustrating, especially when discretion prevents me from sharing the possible motivation with you all.


I'm really not sure whether Peter was referring to my earlier post but I suspect he may be, in which case I am rather mystified by his comments as to motivation, which appear to hint at some ulterior purpose on my part.

Let me state that I have no connection whatsoever with the other firm that I recommended, other than as a satisfied customer. I wish Peter well and to some extent sympathise with his position as I am sure he will be doing all he can to speed the unfortunately delayed order to his impatient customer, but he misunderstands the purpose of forums such as this if he finds fault with recommendations being posted regarding competitor firms.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Langham said:


> I'm really not sure whether Peter was referring to my earlier post but I suspect he may be, in which case I am rather mystified by his comments as to motivation, which appear to hint at some ulterior purpose on my part.
> 
> Let me state that I have no connection whatsoever with the other firm that I recommended, other than as a satisfied customer. I wish Peter well and to some extent sympathise with his position as I am sure he will be doing all he can to speed the unfortunately delayed order to his impatient customer, but he misunderstands the purpose of forums such as this if he finds fault with recommendations being posted regarding competitor firms.


Thank you for some of your supportive comments, I was speaking generally not specifically there are several examples I could quote. In my response I have tried to emphasise the uniqueness of our offer so as such do not think there is a fair direct comparison/alternative to us so recommending like with like is difficult? I have no problem with members recommending vendors at all, I greatly appreciate such advice for my own benefit. 
As I have said repeatedly on AAAC we are not the best place to order from if you are in a hurry. I fully understand the function of forums but a quick re read of this thread shows the darker side which is surely not to be encouraged? It might make good reading from a tabloid point of view but as one contributor pointed out, negative comments however justified or unjustified linger on the web and can be unhelpful. 
The other point I was making is that ideally companies like ours who are in the vanguard of the revival / survival of a dying art need the support and understanding of the sort of passionate enthusiasts that frequent AAAC rather than public derision, that is why I have spelt out yet again what can be realistically expected of us. 
You can go elsewhere pay 4 or 5 times as much or more and receive inferior service, a longer wait and less courtesy than from us, you could pay half our price and receive something next day that has been made offshore, you could buy something else in the UK more quickly but with far more limited choices, but it won't be a Bookster.
None of my comments are an attempt to ignore the fact we do make mistakes from time to time, and occasionally unforseen hindrances and seasonality can have an effect too.
These are the realities of running a small tailoring business in England.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

bookster1uk said:


> None of my comments are an attempt to ignore the fact we do make mistakes from time to time.


As I have learned from experience. I have also learned from experience that you stand behind what you make 100% and bend over backward to make things right. Bookster is AOK in my book!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This thread has been hanging around for over two years now. If it cannot be closed to further comment then, at the very least, can the misleading thread title be altered? 

There is but one lesson to be learned here, if a man has no patience then he should stick to 'off the rack' items.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^^ Completely agree.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
Yuuup! Perhaps the best advive yet offered in this thread, Shaver.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaver, et al:

Agreed! Closing this old thread.


----------

